# Sponsoring skaters?



## Tone (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone considered doing this as a means to get your brand out there? 
I don't mean trying to get any of the big names, I just mean sponsoring up and comers who aren't yet sponsored by anyone. And by sponsoring I just mean give them free clothes. 

I used to skate and I know there are tonnes of really talented kids out there just dieing to be able to say "I am sponsored by ... whatever", and it's really win win. In every town around the world there are skate parks with kids skating on them, whatever the better skaters are wearing is what everyone else wants to wear. 

Obviously you make your clothes "cool" by getting cool people to wear them, celebrities are the holy grail ofcourse, but they can be fussy and hard to get in touch with. 
Skaters just below what the big companies are targetting are still looked up to by a lot of kids in their local areas, and they're more than eager to "work" wearing your stuff. It's not just the free stuff that appeals to them, more being able to say "I have a clothing sponsor" to other skaters and ofcourse, girls. 

Obviously your apparel has to look basically like cool skater gear, and there's always a danger of it becoming the "naff" "lame" gear that all skaters avoid like the plague, but I think that comes down to 1)having cool designs and b) carefully selecting who you sponsor, not just people who are basically good, but skaters who are stylish and original with their tricks. Skaters with personality evident in their skating.

I wouldn't target pre-pubescent skaters or your clothes will start to get a "target" like reputation, eventually making the pre-pubescent kids avoid them as well. And I wouldn't think of crossing boundaries, like trying to interest skateboarders, and bmxers and rollerbladers, thinking that will make money, the brand will just be seen as not cool by everyone by my estimation. So you'd pick one. 

These are just some of my thoughts on the issue as an ex-skater looking to start up a clothing company.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this? Or better yet, experience?

I've also considered running online skate comps on skate forums, like getting people to post videos of their best hardflip or whatever, with the prize being "$500 worth of clothing" from my company. Stuff like that. 
Any thoughts on this kind of marketing?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would to some comps and give out a few shirts and some coupons for discount on future purchases. I think the more people you your product to the better . I would rather give $500 worth of clothing out a event o several people, rather than to one comp winner. IMHO ..... JB


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

^i agree. also maybe try getting your stuff to be part of a prize pack for contest winners at small events


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I had a similar idea, but instead of skaters, I thought of "sponsoring" a local cover rock band. I think it would be a good idea as people will see the designs and brand.

Joe


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think you may also go to some of the shops and set up some type of contest or promotion with them. I know the independant shops are always eager to get publicity too. .... JB


----------



## mr_kipling (Jun 17, 2008)

yes!!! i was about to start a thread asking if anyone has had any experience sponsoring anyone. im thinking about sponsoring a few musicians i got my eye on its defintly a good way to get your gear noticed and as you say people want gear that the people they idolise wear. I know its defintly the case with me! hell i want jonas bevaqua's chain collection and i dont even wear jewlery lol. i think sponosrship with skaters or musicians is a great idea as long as you understand the culture that you are contributing to, if not as you say the people involved will avoid your gear like the plague and youll look like vanilla ice with dandraf.

keep me informed with how your sponsorship goes!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are some good topics about sponsoring athletes/bands in past threads that are definitely worth reading: sponsoring related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

